# 99 740iL - Rough idle in park and drive



## vinnysrt8 (Jul 15, 2008)

99 bmw 740il rough idle in park and drive. the car has 109000 miles. could it be the spark plugs and how hard is it to change thanks vinny


----------



## vinnysrt8 (Jul 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

Any idea of the service history? Could be a plethora of things..

Vacuum Leak
Bad Gas
Fuel filter
air filter
ECU

The list goes on.. Any other symptoms? Check engine light? throwing codes at all?


----------



## crkrental (Dec 24, 2009)

*Changed Plugs..*

I haave the same problem and I changed the plugs and coils and I have the same problem still but not as bad as before. I will take mine 760li to the dealer when I arrive back from Amsterdam. I think this is the best solution for this type of problem. I've been to several places and they tell me the same ol story about the coils and plugs. Will let you know more when I find out the problem with mine car.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Check for vacuum leaks too.


----------



## vinnysrt8 (Jul 15, 2008)

it runs good now i reset the computer and it seems good.


----------

